# Question about perm recovery



## dnewbrough (Jul 23, 2011)

I unlocked, root and installed cwm fine. I did the permanent recovery by deleting the /system/reboot-from-recovery.p file. I'd like to get that back so i restored to factory minus relocking the bootloader, rerooted but the file is still gone. How can I get this file back so i can rename it instead of deleting it?


----------



## dnewbrough (Jul 23, 2011)

No one?

If i were able to get this file from someone elses phone, and dropped it back in my /system/ folder would that work?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dnewbrough said:


> No one?
> 
> If i were able to get this file from someone elses phone, and dropped it back in my /system/ folder would that work?


Yup...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Could I just copy the file and send it to you? not sure that would work


----------



## dnewbrough (Jul 23, 2011)

i guess it would. If you could that would be much appreciated.


----------



## revickulous2001 (Dec 21, 2011)

Did you flash the factory recovery image to your phone?


----------



## dnewbrough (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah i did. i did all of the commands accept the last to relock the bootloader. Someone just sent me a file, ill try that. Although I dont think that is the file i deleted, im sure of it actually. it was "/system/reboot-from-recovery.p" or something similar. The extension was definitely .p. will the install-recovery.sh recreate the file?


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

dnewbrough said:


> yeah i did. i did all of the commands accept the last to relock the bootloader. Someone just sent me a file, ill try that. Although I dont think that is the file i deleted, im sure of it actually. it was "/system/reboot-from-recovery.p" or something similar. The extension was definitely .p. will the install-recovery.sh recreate the file?


Oh gotcha. Sent


----------

